# Ruroc Helmet/goggle/mask system



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Interesting stuff, but pretty much overkill for mostly everybody.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Interesting stuff, but pretty much overkill for mostly everybody.


RuRoC - Ouef

I'll take a queef please.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

HAHA clown show. why would you need something that severe?


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

Mostly because bandanas and neoprene masks suck ass, I hate having things right up against my mouth. This has some space between the mask and your face for airflow but still keeps the wind off.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i actually think it looks pretty bad ass, but it would all depend on how comfortable it is.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

yea, the comfort and fit was my other big question. I sent them an e-mail regarding US distributor info and got a reply that they have something in the works and hope to have them in stores by snowboarding season.

Also found a Youtube clip of a demo:

YouTube - Ruroc Helmet/Goggle System


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

it's too bad that the materials are basic and non-special


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

WaterPog said:


> Mostly because bandanas and neoprene masks suck ass, I hate having things right up against my mouth. This has some space between the mask and your face for airflow but still keeps the wind off.


 do you snowboard in antarctica?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Incogneato said:


> do you snowboard in antarctica?


No doubt. I don't want anything on my face. Ever. That's what beards are for! :cheeky4:


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

It looks like they ship to the US. You can change the currency to the US dollar and enter the US as the ship to country.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i think that temps can get really freakin cold some places where you have to have skin covered. I wouldn't probably go out the, but it gets to like -30 sometimes here, and some people are hardcore.


----------

